# August Picnic - PA



## momtoMax

It's now July so I thought I'd throw this out there. I know a few people talked about wanting to do our lake/picnic get together again this year. Is anyone willing to be the main organizer this year? As a tip, first it would be a good idea to get a list of people and locations before settling on a location for the picnic. Last years meeting place near Harrisburg was beautiful but I remember the having the dogs on their leashes in the water becoming a real tangled mess. Also, some people drove 3 hours last year, perhaps it might be fair to have a location closer so that this year, they don't have to drive as far and the people who didn't travel far at all get to clock some time behind the wheel.

However it's decided is fine with me. Let me throw our information out there:

Sundays would be much better for us than Saturdays. There is one Saturday near the end of month that we could not make it to. If the picnic is set that day because it works for a lot of people, I would completely understand. We live in Schuylkill county.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

We live in Pittsburgh, Allegheny County. 

We'd prefer a weekend in September/October. August is just coming up way too fast and lots of things are going on that month.

I'd consider helping to be the main organizer if it is in my area, but I'm also willing to drive 3-4 hours...


----------



## Phillyfisher

Would love to come as well- late August, September is best for us. We are outside Philadelphia.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

Im in Northumberland County...About 15 minutes from Knoebels actually LOL...Im bummed I missed your guys Knoebels get together. I cant organize for beans but September would be a better month for us and Sundays probably a better day. Im willing to drive as long as BF is agreeable to being navigator haha. 

*Would Max be able to bring his brother if he is able to attend?*


----------



## MittaBear

I'm from New Jersey, but depending on where in Pennsylvania it is, I might be able to come. I'm sure Chester would love to play with lots of other golden retrievers!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I think September would be better - August is busy with daughter getting ready for her first year of college. Sundays are fine - but Saturday's would be better.
Makes no difference - we will work it out.


----------



## crnp2001

I was just thinking about this today...

Sundays are usually better for me, since Saturdays are full of sports and things with my boys. I like September, too, instead of August, but if August is best for everyone, it would be easier for me later in the month.

I can drive about 2 hours in any direction (from the Allentown area)...after that, it's my KIDS that get the "vapors," not Honey! :doh:

The state parks are nice, but some have limitations with leash laws and such. 

One of these years, I'll try to convince DH to put a pool in the back yard, then we can meet here! 

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

September is fine for me too...then, a Saturday or Sunday would work. Just let me know!!


----------



## momtoMax

2DogsN3Cats said:


> Im in Northumberland County...About 15 minutes from Knoebels actually LOL...Im bummed I missed your guys Knoebels get together. I cant organize for beans but September would be a better month for us and Sundays probably a better day. Im willing to drive as long as BF is agreeable to being navigator haha.
> 
> *Would Max be able to bring his brother if he is able to attend?*


 

Sure, the more the merrier! Hmm, I wonder where abouts you live then. We live in Girardville - you may have more likely heard about Ashland or Shenandoah. Neato keen to see someone who lives kinda close in Pa to us!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

I actually used to stay with a friend in Ashland. Still not that far from me about 1/2 an hour...If Bf isnt in the car being a nervous nelly. LOL!!! A suggestion on a place to go but what about someplace like Raystown Lake? I think thats the name of it...Ill google pet friendly parks in pa and see what I find. But I think someplace near water would be good for the doggies...Hmm Ill have to get the weenie a lifevest. Im off to google...But I still wont organize or we will have a disaster on our hands LOL

I had to ask about Franklin cuz him and Max have become inseperable. I cant take Franklin to his grammys anymore because he cries for Max and if you mention Maxs name he goes bonkers...Max is the same way he cant be without Franklin or he just sits there and cries. Its so cute but pathetic....they are supposed to be boys not act like sissies..


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

Heres a suggestion of where to go. I dont know if anyone else is a history geek or even enjoys this type of thing but...
http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERpa/usonlinepa3341124ge.shtml

Gettysburg, taking a walk thru of the battlefield. Its very interesting if you like that sort of thing. I looked for state parks however no dogs are allowed in any swimming areas. 

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Montana's Mommy

usually dogs are aloud in the swimming area in state parks if its after labor day cuz people usually dont swin after that. Atleast that's how it use to be at Ricketts Glen.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

Thats one place I looked at but they all said no dogs allowed in designated swimming areas. Im assuming that any places your allowed to be in the water no dogs. But does that mean dogs can go where people cant swim? I wasnt sure about that. Ive never actually taken the boys swimming but I think it would be fun atleast for Franklin he loves bathtime.


----------



## momtoMax

2DogsN3Cats said:


> Heres a suggestion of where to go. I dont know if anyone else is a history geek or even enjoys this type of thing but...
> http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/FOLDERpa/usonlinepa3341124ge.shtml
> 
> Gettysburg, taking a walk thru of the battlefield. Its very interesting if you like that sort of thing. I looked for state parks however no dogs are allowed in any swimming areas.
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas?


 
That is a super neat place but I know that we will have some older dogs and even some people who will need shade and somewhere where they don't have to walk very far. A park of some kind would be best.

We went to Gettysburg last year with the cub scouts and we liked it a lot. If you haven't been, it is a great place to go!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

My DH went to Gettysburg College. I'll ask him tonight if there is anything else in the surrounding area that could involve swimming!

Raystown Lake would be a nice spot. I don't know much about it as far as pet friendly or places to meet.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

I suggested Raystown lake cuz I went camping there once and it was awesome! Also Gettysburg because Im a HUGE geek and havent been there in the past 7 yrs or so and would love to go again..I was surprised when it popped up as a pet friendly park. It blew my mind I thought a battlefield would be no animals, maybe even thought they shooed the squirrels away. LOL 


I gotta stop eating ice cream for a snack it makes my imagination go whacky


----------



## Max's Best Friend

*sounds fun*

I am across the river from Easton, up here in the skylands of New Jersey. I could go as far as harrisburg, or philly, depending on the schedule, and my wife's condition.


----------



## Phillyfisher

You might be able to get away with using a long lead to let your dog swim in a state park. We do it all the time at Marsh Creek and the rangers never say anything. They do not even have a swimming area there, and we have let the kids wade out with Tucker. It is even posted as no swimming allowed.


----------



## momtoMax

Phillyfisher said:


> You might be able to get away with using a long lead to let your dog swim in a state park. We do it all the time at Marsh Creek and the rangers never say anything. They do not even have a swimming area there, and we have let the kids wade out with Tucker. It is even posted as no swimming allowed.


 
We did this last year....how many goldens did we have...over 15? So picture this. 15 goldens on long leads swimming in the same general condoned area = 15 golden long leads all tangled together. It was fun fun fun!! This is why we are trying to think of a way to avoid that this year if possible.


----------



## momtoMax

bumping bump bump


----------



## Sucker For Gold

We would love bring our 2 girls and be a part of a get together as long as our schedules permit it. Location isn't a problem. We are considering going to Goldenstock in Sept and it 5 1/2 hours from us, so a trip to the center of the state would be no problem.

Gettysburg would be freakin' AWESOME. I love that place.

Also....for future reference...if anyone is ever interested in a get together here in NW PA (just outside of Erie), we have one of the best dog parks in the country here. *58 FENCED acres* (forget your long leads...it's leash free), 5 LARGE ponds and a number of streams, wooded trails, and even a SMALL agility course. Also has a covered picnic area with picnic tables. It is one of the most beautiful, peaceful places you will ever visit. There is a $9 per day charge and proof of vaccinations are required, but I guarantee a visit here would be a fun day for all....you may even want to move here once you have seen it.


----------



## 58loosy

Cal. is a little far, lol, but I would have loved to come


----------



## crnp2001

*decisions, decisions!*

Well, since it is July 11th, I guess we need to narrow down the day and place for our meet-up...


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Sucker For Gold said:


> We would love bring our 2 girls and be a part of a get together as long as our schedules permit it. Location isn't a problem. We are considering going to Goldenstock in Sept and it 5 1/2 hours from us, so a trip to the center of the state would be no problem.
> 
> Gettysburg would be freakin' AWESOME. I love that place.
> 
> Also....for future reference...if anyone is ever interested in a get together here in NW PA (just outside of Erie), we have one of the best dog parks in the country here. *58 FENCED acres* (forget your long leads...it's leash free), 5 LARGE ponds and a number of streams, wooded trails, and even a SMALL agility course. Also has a covered picnic area with picnic tables. It is one of the most beautiful, peaceful places you will ever visit. There is a $9 per day charge and proof of vaccinations are required, but I guarantee a visit here would be a fun day for all....you may even want to move here once you have seen it.


Good to see you on GRF! I would definitely be interested in coming to your neck of the woods! It would be much closer for us. Our pup will still be a little young yet for a get together in September. He'll be a half sister to your crew, as Lotto is his daddy, too!


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Melissa, I have been MIA from GRF since March:doh:...things have been crazy here for the last few months, but I think I'm back. Don't want to hijack the thread, so I will drop you a PM about Gibbs. I'm am both happy and excited to hear the wait is almost over for you.

Back to the subject at hand. As I mentioned previously, location is irrelevant to us....I will drive for hours to see goldens and meet their peoples.

As for our schedule, it looks as if we have plenty of choices to do that towards the end of August and into September. The only weekend that we COULD NOT make the meetup would be the weekend of Sept 18th. We do have a therapy dog function that we will attend. 

The last weekend of August we may go to a dog show in Ohio and the first weekend in September is Goldstock. Both of these are just thoughts at this point and we could bypass either one of those for a GRF meetup. Did I just say I would skip Goldstock to go to a GRF meetup:.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

September is better for us but could do some parts of August. Nancy has knee surgery on 8/30 and have fire company function on 8/21. Will have to watch and see for when and where. Looking forward to the doggie get together.


----------



## momtoMax

Well, overall I think it's looking September is best. I worry about Nancy's knee - when will she be able to make it? In other words, how many days/weeks will it be before she can get around comfortably? 

I really don't want to be the main cog/decision maker again- it would be great to pass the torch every year. It's not too much work - make the final call on where to meet, the day, directions, help get a good list for the picnic together. 

Any weekend in September is open for us so as long as it's not too far, you can count us in!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Just catching up on this thread ( thanks Jen )
Would love to try to attend, missed the one at Knobels 
September is a busy month for us but depending on the date will do our best to make it wherever.


----------



## momtoMax

I was looking at all the addresses and it looks like the furthest south is Harrisburg, the furthest north is Erie, the furthest east is Philly/NJ, and the furthest west is Pittsburgh.

That puts the center spot north of where we live - trying to think, center of philly and Pittsburg, trying to keep Harrisburg and Erie in check there too as far as driving times. 

How about we throw some suggestions out there. How about Ricketts Glen?

http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/rickettsglen.aspx

please watch the video at the bottom. It's infamous for it's beauty but we've never been there. I keep planning to go but never get there. Anybody live nearby there?I figure maybe we could hike with our dogs down the waterfall trail? I'm sure we could find a quiet place where they could play in the water of the creek. I know that's a tough one for Nancy - we could build her one of those chairs with slats and carry her around!! There is also a lake there but I don't know if there is a dog friendly area there for them to swim. 

oh and PS anyone want to meet us there unofficially and do the 3.4 mile waterfall hike with us? If so need to get us there whether or not it is the meeting place. Let me know!!


Any other suggestions to add to the pool?


----------



## ilovemydogs

momtoMax said:


> I was looking at all the addresses and it looks like the furthest south is Harrisburg, the furthest north is Erie, the furthest east is Philly/NJ, and the furthest west is Pittsburgh.
> 
> That puts the center spot north of where we live - trying to think, center of philly and Pittsburg, trying to keep Harrisburg and Erie in check there too as far as driving times.
> 
> How about we throw some suggestions out there. How about Ricketts Glen?
> 
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/rickettsglen.aspx
> 
> please watch the video at the bottom. It's infamous for it's beauty but we've never been there. I keep planning to go but never get there. Anybody live nearby there?I figure maybe we could hike with our dogs down the waterfall trail? I'm sure we could find a quiet place where they could play in the water of the creek. I know that's a tough one for Nancy - we could build her one of those chairs with slats and carry her around!! There is also a lake there but I don't know if there is a dog friendly area there for them to swim.
> 
> oh and PS anyone want to meet us there unofficially and do the 3.4 mile waterfall hike with us? I so need to get us there whether or not it is the meeting place. Let me know!!
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions to add to the pool?


Jenn, I live near there. I have been there many times. It is beautiful. I am pretty sure there isn't a dog friendly area at the lake, but there's a lot of places along the trail for them to splash in the water. I would meet you there just let me know when if it's not the official meeting spot. We usually go at least once every year, but not yet this year so I'm up for a hike.


----------



## momtoMax

ilovemydogs said:


> Jenn, I live near there. I have been there many times. It is beautiful. I am pretty sure there isn't a dog friendly area at the lake, but there's a lot of places along the trail for them to splash in the water. I would meet you there just let me know when if it's not the official meeting spot. We usually go at least once every year, but not yet this year so I'm up for a hike.


 
Any days in the beginning of August good for you, Crystal? Let me know!!


----------



## momtoMax

bumping - any more suggestions? You can pick an area you think is most fair if you think I'm wrong and find a place... we will be going to ricketts Glenn on the first of August so we can let everyone know if it would work out or not. Any other suggestions would be great - we could take a vote and stuff.


----------



## Max's Best Friend

If anyone will be in the easton area, on a weekend, maybe we can meet up. I am not sure how far ricketts glen is from us. Let me know.


----------



## Phillyfisher

August won't be working for us, September is better. Will keep watching to see where and when. Ricketts Glen is on my list of places to visit, so it would be awesome if it is there.


----------



## KaMu

MittaBear said:


> I'm from New Jersey, but depending on where in Pennsylvania it is, I might be able to come. I'm sure Chester would love to play with lots of other golden retrievers!


Hello! we are fron New Jersey to and Im also considering bringing myself and son and of course Roxy B. if we are allowed


----------



## crnp2001

Sounds good...

I have little to add, as our weekends are usually jam-packed during the early fall with soccer practices with the kids...

Rickets Glen is a great place...have hiked there (without dogs) previously. It is probably a bit far for me to travel this time, but again, please, go with the majority vote as far as date and location!

I think we'd better start narrarowing down dates/sites, due to availability...


----------



## MittaBear

KaMu said:


> Hello! we are fron New Jersey to and Im also considering bringing myself and son and of course Roxy B. if we are allowed


:wavey: It seems like there's not that many of us over here in NJ. Where in NJ are you? I'm over in Passaic County.

I don't have any votes since I don't really know areas in Pennsylvania that well and since we're in NJ, some places in Pennsylvania could be too far for us for a day trip. Once we know where it will be, we could decide if it's close enough to meet up.


----------



## momtoMax

crnp2001 said:


> Sounds good...
> 
> I have little to add, as our weekends are usually jam-packed during the early fall with soccer practices with the kids...
> 
> Rickets Glen is a great place...have hiked there (without dogs) previously. It is probably a bit far for me to travel this time, but again, please, go with the majority vote as far as date and location!
> 
> I think we'd better start narrarowing down dates/sites, due to availability...


 
Kim could you throw out a place that you think would be good then? 

I agree we need to settle on a place and a day but we need to get input from others before we can do that fairly.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Max's Best Friend said:


> If anyone will be in the easton area, on a weekend, maybe we can meet up. I am not sure how far ricketts glen is from us. Let me know.


 
I live in Nazareth, PA - not far from you and its 2 hours for me.


----------



## xSLZx

Wow, lots from PA. I'm from Central PA. We won't have our GR by this meeting, but maybe we'll catch ya next summer. That is, if we're home. Since we're Army, who knows where we'll be. Sound fun though.


----------



## Darcy's mom

For those who live near Philly and looking for great place the Wissahickon Trails, Philadelphia PA. If you go to Kitchen lane, park and head to the creek, there is an area that is deep and usually has about 10 dogs every day swimming and playing there. This is part of Fairmont park and has great places to walk, bike and just be outside.


----------



## crnp2001

I'd be willing to head south toward Philadelphia. Much as I loved the meet-up at Pinochet Park last year, I think a 1 1/2 - 2 hour drive is Honey's max (and mine, too, with two kids). I figured out that from Macungie, Rickett's Glen is about 2 1/2 hrs. (without traffic or road work)...farther than it was to Knoebels.

In the eastern part of PA, the nicest place I go with Honey is Jacobsburg State Park...we've also gone to Locust Lake. We had a discussion about taking dogs there last summer, but someone had mentioned that she was told that dogs were not welcome unless they were camping.

I had never had that problem, personally, and after Labor Day, there is less problem with the dogs swimming. There are great hiking trails, a stream to swim/wade in, and if you stay out of the main beach, I've never seen rangers complain about dogs swimming in the lake. They can certainly wade in the creek. There is a paved trail as well as many wooded paths as well, and many picnic areas, too.

From our area, Locust Lake is just over one hour away.

An overview website of Locust Lake:
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/locustlake.aspx

However, I'm willing to go anywhere within reasonable driving distance. Sundays are looking better for me, later in the day. My oldest is now in confirmation classes, so he needs to be in church every single Sunday until 11:30. Both boys have baseball and soccer games on Saturdays. But as always, please plan around the day/time that most people can attend!

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

crnp2001 said:


> I'd be willing to head south toward Philadelphia. Much as I loved the meet-up at Pinochet Park last year, I think a 1 1/2 - 2 hour drive is Honey's max (and mine, too, with two kids). I figured out that from Macungie, Rickett's Glen is about 2 1/2 hrs. (without traffic or road work)...farther than it was to Knoebels.
> 
> In the eastern part of PA, the nicest place I go with Honey is Jacobsburg State Park...we've also gone to Locust Lake. We had a discussion about taking dogs there last summer, but someone had mentioned that she was told that dogs were not welcome unless they were camping.
> 
> I had never had that problem, personally, and after Labor Day, there is less problem with the dogs swimming. There are great hiking trails, a stream to swim/wade in, and if you stay out of the main beach, I've never seen rangers complain about dogs swimming in the lake. They can certainly wade in the creek. There is a paved trail as well as many wooded paths as well, and many picnic areas, too.
> 
> From our area, Locust Lake is just over one hour away.
> 
> An overview website of Locust Lake:
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/locustlake.aspx
> 
> However, I'm willing to go anywhere within reasonable driving distance. Sundays are looking better for me, later in the day. My oldest is now in confirmation classes, so he needs to be in church every single Sunday until 11:30. Both boys have baseball and soccer games on Saturdays. But as always, please plan around the day/time that most people can attend!
> 
> ~Kim~


 
Locust Lake is around a half hour from me. The dog swimming stuff as you said is after labor day. We can add this to the list. It would be closer for points south - not sure about from the east and west. 

So that's option 2. Anyone want to throw in a third if neither of these work out for you?


----------



## Max's Best Friend

*Bethlehem dog park*

I heard that bethlehem, northampton county( I think ) has a dog park. I don't know if any local or state residency rules apply. Anyone with info on this?


----------



## AmbersDad

I've been told "peace Valley Reservoir" is great for dogs and a quite stunning area in geral. it's closer to philly but still WELL outside of the city. Might be worth checking out. BTW, for those I know from last years meet and the last number ofyears on here, good to see you! Sorry Ive been absent for sometime now but after having my daughter things became quite hectic for some time now.
Phil and Amber


----------



## crh131

I am from near pitts Pa and would be able to travel 2-3 hrs.

Misty parks (dog park) is a nice place to meet up and depending on how many we got, they rent the whole park out for $75 an hr.
It has a dock/pond, trails, play areas,..etc.
http://www.mistypinesdogpark.com/dog_park.html


----------



## momtoMax

AmbersDad said:


> I've been told "peace Valley Reservoir" is great for dogs and a quite stunning area in geral. it's closer to philly but still WELL outside of the city. Might be worth checking out. BTW, for those I know from last years meet and the last number ofyears on here, good to see you! Sorry Ive been absent for sometime now but after having my daughter things became quite hectic for some time now.
> Phil and Amber


 
Wow, Phil, good to "see" you!! I hope that you the wife and the baby can make it this year! I will add your idea to the option list. Great to see you back!


----------



## momtoMax

crh131 said:


> I am from near pitts Pa and would be able to travel 2-3 hrs.
> 
> Misty parks (dog park) is a nice place to meet up and depending on how many we got, they rent the whole park out for $75 an hr.
> It has a dock/pond, trails, play areas,..etc.
> http://www.mistypinesdogpark.com/dog_park.html


 
that does look really nice, throwing that one into the pot as well!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

crh131 said:


> I am from near pitts Pa and would be able to travel 2-3 hrs.
> 
> Misty parks (dog park) is a nice place to meet up and depending on how many we got, they rent the whole park out for $75 an hr.
> It has a dock/pond, trails, play areas,..etc.
> http://www.mistypinesdogpark.com/dog_park.html


I live about 7 minutes from Misty Pines!! We'll be taking our puppy class there in September. Would you ever want to meet up for play time in September or this fall??


----------



## crh131

CarolinaCasey said:


> I live about 7 minutes from Misty Pines!! We'll be taking our puppy class there in September. Would you ever want to meet up for play time in September or this fall??


 I PM'd ya! We would love that. We go to classes there now,.great place.


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Thank you Colleen for mentioning Misty Pines. Someone was telling me about this park a few weeks ago, but they could not remember the name of the place. We have been looking for somewhere that we could do some dock work with our girls, so we will definitely be paying Misty Pines a visit.

Melissa....maybe we will come down in the fall when you get Gibbs situated....Gracie would love to meet her half-brother.


----------



## Max's Best Friend

perhaps an eastern and western division would work. The susquehannah split, so to speak. We could have those on each side have their own meeting. If you were right by the river, you could decide where to go. Jersey residents, if you live within about 30 minutes of the delaware river, maybe we could go to the eastern half pa meeting. Just some suggestions. what do you think? Max doesn't know any other goldens, and I would like to change that.


----------



## momtoMax

If that is how everyone wants to do it, that's fine - just keep in mind each meetup may be rather small. The Knoebles wasn't too big but it was big enough and a fun day.

So we've had some places thrown out there - 
1. Ricketts Glen - we went there and the hike was nice but for a picnic, I'm not sure where the dogs would be allowed and there isn't much water there right now.

2. Locust Lake - We've been there and there is a lake and a stream and lots of shade. I am not sure if there is a picnic table section...there very well might be but I haven't seen one when I was there. There is a cute little camp store and an open field in front of it. The beach/stream are near each other. 

3. Dog park near Erie, Pa. I looked up to see how far this was from me, it's a long way - I think this may be too far for the magority of us - sadly, as I would have loved to go there. No reason members nearby can't set a date to go there though!! Maybe members would be willing to take the drive to go to such a lovely place - it's on the voting table, so feel free to vote for it.

4. Wissahickon Trails, Philadelphia PA. Creek/hike/walk. Place in creek for dogs to swim.

5. Jacobsburg State Park. In eastern Pa, nicest place crnp knows in her neck of the woods. 

6. Peace Valley Reservior near Philadelphia. Great for dogs, beautiful.

7. Misty Pines in Pittsburg. dock, pond, trails, play areas - it is a dog park.



Perhaps you could list the numbers of the places you could make it to and we can decide from there. 

As for weekend: how about the second weekend or third before it gets too "fally" like. Let everyone know which weekend or if both would be fine.

PS> If everyone wants to do seperate ones - that's fine too. Someone needed to organize the info - so there we have it. Let's see what works.


----------



## momtoMax

Places we could make it to: 1, 2, 5, maybe 6.

Either weekend is fine.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

We could do #3 or #7. Any weekend past September 15th or thereabout since Gibbs will need to finish his vaccination series.


----------



## crh131

#3 and #7 for me too. Basically any weekend if free.


----------



## MittaBear

Coming from New Jersey, #4, #5, and #6 are best for us since they are all under 2 hours. #1 and #2 are also possibilities.


----------



## BorzoiMom

Wow- sorry late to the party, but when is this and where? Parts of Pa. I am as little as two hours to 2.5-3 hours and have friends up there too that if needed could put me and the dogs ( probably just the girls) up for the night if need be.


----------



## MittaBear

This thread seems to have died down. I hope others are still interested. I'm sure Chester would love having a playdate with other goldens if one is organized close enough to us.


----------



## momtoMax

yeah Mittabear, I noticed that too. I think that perhaps members that chose certain numbers can look to see who else would go to those places and get together. I am going to just pick another day next year for Knoebles since it's close by and see who wants to come again. Perhaps the best way to go about this is that kind of thinking. Think of a place you can easily get to - pick a date a month or two down the road and say, hey, I'll be here, anyone else want to come? kind of philosophy.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Guess I have to agree with just pick and place. With Nancy's surgery tomorrow we really can't commit to anything yet. It all depends on how the recovery goes. Where ever it is decided if we can we will make it.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Did anything get setup for this? Or did everyone get busy now that school has started back? We have to play it by ear as we have a lot of fall sports stuff going on with our boys. Just curious...


----------



## crnp2001

*Probably won't work for us...*

September and most of October is already a "wash" for me. Baseball and soccer games almost every weekend day. Still, if someone wants to pick a date, I'll see if there is any way we can make it. But very unlikely for us at this point. 

Just glad I don't have more than two human kids...

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

I was hoping that someone would step forward and be the coordinator organizer but that didn't happen. I was hoping that maybe we could have passed the torch from year to year. Sorry I didn't jump in but super busy this year.


I am thinking that this will have to wait until next year.


----------

